# Carbon Streem saddle fit?



## fuzzjunk (May 18, 2010)

I'm looking for opinions on the fit on this saddle, what other saddles have a similar fit?

I also wanted to know how if the saddle is flat from front to back (similar to fizik arione), or if it has a dip in it.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

It's similar to th Arione, flat front to back with a slight curve side to side (more pronounced on the edges). Unlike the Arione,the Streem uses our Vector Wing Technology, which is a subtle yet highly effective means for added compliance without excess bulk or weight.


----------



## fuzzjunk (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Dave!

That's what I wanted to hear, I just ordered one up!


----------

